# Nuts!



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I have to get out...really, I'm going nuts inside. Played around with this one tonight. It's from the Maryland trip...not one of my better creekscapes, but the border is from a stone wall built for the B.O. Railroad around 1800. Thought it was interesting...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Interesting use of the border. I liek the way the irregular stones get picked up in the regular stone border. Did you try a gray or greenish-brown for the solid line between the picture and the border? Something is making me wonder how that would look or if a softer transition would make a postive difference. Probably lack of sleep.

I am getting stir crazy -- I expect a bad result on the Monday weigh in for the weight loss challenge from being home so much -- witness the hours I spent yesterday trying to collage!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Very Nice Rusty. The border treatment really caught my eye as well. I think I'm going to experiment with something similar, add some desaturation and a bit of blur, and see what comes out.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, Rusty. Next time I see a brick wall, I may just have to shoot it. Especially if it has some vines on it!
Mike


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'll be honest, rusty.... i don't care for the border very much (and, you know i'm an admirer of your photography). it seems to detract or distract from the main subject of the creek -- at least, in my eye it does.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Interesting combination Rusty. I was thinking about doing something similar with some car pics my son took from the Hot Rod show over the weekend. Would this presentation look any better if there is an outside thin black frame?

Just curious.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Sorry, but the border makes my head hurt. It's busier than the picture. Arlon


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Arlon said:


> Sorry, but the border makes my head hurt. It's busier than the picture. Arlon


Maybe lightening the boarder so it is very very pale would make a difference.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

I agree with MC, Arlon and Karen. The border is too busy as it stands and takes away from the image. You want a frame to enhance an image, not compete with it. Try adding/overlaying a rough canvas texture (or any other type of linen textures) then try to lighten or darken it up.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Ow!*

15 yards for roughing the fat guy!!! :rotfl:

I agree with your comments, but the reason I don't like it is because of the difference in color temperature between the cold stone and the much warmer creek.

I asked Captain Mike about it yesterday and he said something akin to "yeah, that was just terrible".


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

That's gotta be better than the cat o' nine...

Why don't you chop out a hunk off that mossy rock and expand it for the frame?

Why have you got me itching to fiddle with this photo now? I have enough to do! lol It will work fine, but you need to fiddle with the thicknesses of the borders and fiddle with the wall to make it lighter or darker, maybe put a satin layer over it or something.

Would you play with it, and let us watch the different effects you can make?


----------

